
Virus Tracker - Gimpei
https://virustrack.live/
======
designnomaddl
This is a great tool, and very useful. It has great, easy-to-understand data.
As a designer, the UI makes it my favorite source for getting recent data on
COVID-19. The comparison tools and the customization of turning countries
off/on is awesome. Great job, guys!

------
pr3d4t0rX
The VirusTrack/COVIDvu Open Source team needs help - we need reliable data
sources because of the disruptions caused by JH CSSE changes without notice.
We're looking at engaging bluedot.world, call to action for open source
providers or commercial providers who'd like to contribute to the cause.
Please comment here or contact Jenni via feedback AT virus track.live

Thank you!

------
Sunted
This a fantastic tool that I use everyday to keep up with the virus. It’s the
only source I trust!

~~~
mato
Seconded. Didn't know about this tool, but have been looking for something
similar with custom country selection and logarithmic graphs. Thank you for
making this, keep it up.

------
jtdavies
This is a super cool project started and run by seriously some amazing
software veterans. It’s become by goto for the latest data and graphs.

------
theeren
Awesome site. Needed. Consolidates all the relevant numbers in one place.
Clean and straight forward design.

------
ljanssen
Awesome, a simple tracker, no complexity. That's what I needed everyday to
check what's up.

------
kinabalu76
So happy to see this up here, I look forward to more folks joining to make
this site even better.

------
_ceb
These people know what they're doing

------
jnmtwelve
This site is fantastic! Thanks!

------
pr3d4t0rX
w00t! We made Hacker News! Thank you, kind stranger.

